# Amaya XT embroidery machine ???



## carver (Apr 5, 2007)

All,
I'm in need of a commercial embroidery machine. I like the Amaya XT especially because of it's modular design (adding heads as I need them) and because it is made in the US among other reasons...
Is the Amaya XT a good machine? How about the software, DesignShop?
If not this machine, what machine?
Thanks,
carver


----------



## curtrnev (May 28, 2007)

We purchased an xt in Nov. of 06 and have not looked back it is awesome! The misatkes we have made is usually operater error go figure.The software is very easy to use,the way they have the pacakges arranged and the different features in each level of software is disapointing because we had to buy pro+ to get all of the features we wanted. But I feel pro+ is overkill for us the "package" layout is such that you end buying pro+ to get the features you want.Would I do it again you bet. Buisness grows everyday, because there is nothing you have to say that you cannot do. 

Curtis


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I love the melco software,but not their service.I have SWF equip.,but the next machine I buy will be a Brother.I have talked to several shops while vacationing in the Seatle area and they all praise Brother. My wife thinkd I'm nuts for wanting to stop at other shops while on vacation. ....JB


----------



## carver (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks JB and Curtis!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We liked this machine but the closest service was in Texas so we went with the SWF since they are just down the street. One thing we could have done was become an authorized servicer of melco's but we didn't want to get into that game.


----------

